# schizandra? schiZAM!



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

has anyone ever tried the herbal supplement schizandra? (http://www.herbslist.net/schizandra.html) I did a quick search for it on the forum but didn't get many results. among other things, it's supposed to be effective for increasing energy and mental focus and alleviating depression.

I really want to try it because my friend said she took it once for a week or two and experienced an amazing increase in energy and focus; however, I'm a little wary because I've read that it can interact with my hormonal birth control as it affects the way the liver breaks down certain meds, and that it can cause stomach upset. but I'm also reading that it's quite safe and side effects are generally mild and infrequent, so I'm a little unsure of whether or not it'd be safe for me to try.

I'd really appreciate any input/personal experiences with this supplement, especially regarding the side effects/interactions with birth control thing...this is something that often scares me away from trying herbal supplements, but this one in particular is something I'd really like to give a shot. would it be reasonable to start with a really low dose and see how I feel and take it from there?


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Birth control, hmm maybe, I know it shouldn't be used during pregnancy lol.. But this herb is definitely good to go! Try it


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

Zerix said:


> Birth control, hmm maybe, I know it shouldn't be used during pregnancy lol.. But this herb is definitely good to go! Try it


so you've tried it? would you mind elaborating on how it benefited you? and are you still taking it? thanks!


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

BKrakow said:


> so you've tried it? would you mind elaborating on how it benefited you? and are you still taking it? thanks!


I THINK, cause I thought so once I read your title.. if I remember it being in a stress supplement pack but I'm not too sure... it's like Ginseng though, it's an adaptogen, and there has been numerous reviews and studies on it, it's completely safe, as usual, just start with the lowest recommended dose and gauge from there.

I'm a firm believer in traditional chinese medicine and its herbs. They've helped me and I know there's no downsides to them. Check around.

*edit: to confirm, yes I have tried it after all, one of the ingredients in my awesome pre-workout drink


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I've decided to keep updating this since there's not much info about schizandra on this forum. the brand I'm using is nature's way, which recommends taking two capsules twice a day; I'm starting out with two capsules just once a day to gauge how it affects me. 

I've only been taking it for slightly over one day so far, so too early to tell if it's really helping...I felt a bit more energized and upbeat last night, but that could've been from working out or a placebo effect. was freaking out a bit too because I was having some weird headaches, and I remember reading that schizandra could potentially increase cranial pressure due to stimulating the nervous system, so of course I started worrying that my brain was just going to pop. but needless to say that didn't happen, so, so far so good.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been taking the schizandra for about two weeks now so I figured it's a good time to update this. I started taking this primarily to address my issues with lack of energy, lack of motivation, and general depression/low mood, and I definitely feel it's made a noticeable improvement. I'm always hesitant to get my hopes up when I start something new in case it's just a placebo effect, but the improvement has been consistent over the past couple of weeks.

first, I have definitely noticed an increase an energy, particularly in the morning. I've always had a hard time with mornings and normally I feel very tired, unmotivated, depressed, and anxious for the first few hours after I wake up. all of this has been significantly better...I still don't have the easiest time getting out of bed, but once I'm up I actually feel AWAKE, which is something I've literally never experienced before. normally I wake up feeling tired and crappy, even with a good night's sleep. this increase in energy lasts through the day, and I've noticed that I've been having moments where I feel quite upbeat and invigorated. it's hard to explain, but it's like I get a feeling of butterflies in my stomach, but not an anxious feeling, more like the feeling when you're driving fast on an empty road and you just get a happy buzz from it. it's very cool.

I also feel just more sharp, mentally, and more focused since I've started the schizandra. lately, I'd been having a sort of "brain fog" and consistently having issues recalling names and words during conversation. I feel I've definitely noticed an improvement here, and even posting on this forum has been easier...it used to take so long for me to just sort through my thoughts and articulate what I wanted to say; lately it's been much more automatic and effortless.

another interesting thing I've noticed is that this seems to be improving my appetite and digestion; one of the potential side effects of schizandra is actually stomach upset, but it seems to be having the opposite effect for me. and it's made my pms symptoms more mild this past week...the low mood and irritability were still there, just not as severe as normal.

edit: also, forgot to mention that I had a doctor's appointment this morning and my blood pressure was the lowest it's ever been. could have been a coincidence but maybe not...I have definitely been feeling less stressed and on-edge lately so it could be another benefit of the schizandra.


----------



## Frankshank (May 9, 2012)

Glad you're getting results with Schizandra. I suffer from low energy and poor motivation and have tried all sorts. Recently I bought some Dragon Herbs Schizandra to try. After 2 days of taking 3g (as per instructions) I'm suffering from brain fog. Could be a herx reaction as Schizandra cleanses the liver among other things. I'll let you know how it develops over the coming week so we can compare notes.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Frankshank said:


> Glad you're getting results with Schizandra. I suffer from low energy and poor motivation and have tried all sorts. Recently I bought some Dragon Herbs Schizandra to try. After 2 days of taking 3g (as per instructions) I'm suffering from brain fog. Could be a herx reaction as Schizandra cleanses the liver among other things. I'll let you know how it develops over the coming week so we can compare notes.


3g per day??

And is it the only ingredient in this bottle ?? I don't think it should be giving you brain fog something is wrong here.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I was taking around 1.1 g per day. I agree that it seems odd that it would be causing brain fog, as that's one of the problems it's actually supposed to alleviate. this was probably one of the most pronounced effects I noticed from taking it...much more mental clarity and focus.

I am taking a break right now because I read somewhere that this is the type of supplement where you should do like 6 weeks on/2 weeks off. it was also giving me some acid refluxy symptoms...not terrible enough to seriously impact my life but not exactly pleasant either.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

BKrakow said:


> I was taking around 1.1 g per day. I agree that it seems odd that it would be causing brain fog, as that's one of the problems it's actually supposed to alleviate. this was probably one of the most pronounced effects I noticed from taking it...much more mental clarity and focus.
> 
> I am taking a break right now because I read somewhere that this is the type of supplement where you should do like 6 weeks on/2 weeks off. it was also giving me some acid refluxy symptoms...not terrible enough to seriously impact my life but not exactly pleasant either.


That or you could do 4 weeks on, 1 off. That's what I usually stick to with most things.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

Haven't tried schizandra yet, but sounds like it works. You could also check into or try rhodiola rosea. It's another adaptogen with similar benefits.


----------



## Frankshank (May 9, 2012)

Zerix said:


> 3g per day??
> 
> And is it the only ingredient in this bottle ?? I don't think it should be giving you brain fog something is wrong here.


Over the past few months I've tried a few different brands and results vary from brand to brand. At the time I stated I had brain fog I was trying out Dragon Herbs Schizandra. I rate Dragon Herbs highly and use many of their products but their Schizandra wasn't quite right. At its best Schizandra is great at lifting brain fog and improving energy levels. There isn't an edge either. I use lots of other herbs too though so results may differ for other people. I highly recommend Reishi for people who suffer from anxiety. It's like a fine wine though, the effects differ from brand to brand and batch to batch. To just plain old chill me out I use New Chapter Reishi. Nothing takes the edge off like it (that I've tried). For a smooth high energy, high quailty option try Mikei Reishi. It's more subtle than most other Reishi I've tried. Dragon herbs Reishi is also good. I've not tried them all of course but I would definitely give Reishi a try.


----------

